# London/KLS/Fogger FM1000



## Cuz (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a London fogger that says KLS between the words. The model number is FM1000. I can't seem find anyone who knows about these machines? Is it a water or oil based? How do I get schematic and so on. The website phone goes to another company. Any help good. Thanks in advance, cuz


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Froggys Fog does not have yours listed but on the site they say contact them and they will tell you the correct fog needed for you machine. http://www.froggysfog.com/c=JB8mVs9LFP3BAOYnerWOgXlH2/s=froggysfog.com/category/charts/ Also if you use code WEBSP you will get 10% off all the time on any order.


----------

